
How to Become a Master in CSS in 5 Simple Steps - shem8
https://medium.com/@shemag8/how-to-become-a-master-in-css-in-5-simple-steps-53e4a031af33
======
johnhenry
Tip #5: "Work on your persuasion skills", is the most important. Sometimes
being a developer is about convincing someone else you work with that a
feature needs to change.

